# Hashimotos Swings?



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I am not sure what is happening to me right now, but my medicine has been changed alot in the last month, my tsh went from 0.450 to 10.29 in a week and a half. I am now on my 6th day of Erfa after taking Synthroid for 6 days. I know that my levels are low but can't seem to raise my medicine until I make sure Adrenals are not stressed. I am having major anxiety and it is ruining my life. I am also having good days and bad. Yesterday I felt great, back to my old self, then I fell asleep on the couch last night and woke up with a stuffy head and the anxiety came back. I also felt great last Friday night. Today I am down, anxious and depressed. Is this normal for Hashi's? The only other thing I can think of is last Sunday I went to the hospital, for anxiety. They did a blood test and my white blood cells were up a little. This whole anxiety thing started happening when I had bronchitis and a sinus infection. My throat is still red and I am still coughing periodically. Could it be a virus that affected my nervous system and that is why I am having anxiety? I am so baffled and nobody can seem to figure it out. I have never experienced anything like this before. When will it stabilize? 
This is what I have been on in the last six weeks. with 4 days here two weeks there ..New Armour, Levothyroxine (4 days), New Armour, then two weeks of old Armour (this is when anxiety started), then ran out so I took New Armour, then tried two days of Compounded Dessicated, then back to New Armour, then 6 days of Synthroid and now 6 days of Erfa.
Is all this changing what has whacked me out? How long does it take to stabilize?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I am not sure what is happening to me right now, but my medicine has been changed alot in the last month, my tsh went from 0.450 to 10.29 in a week and a half. I am now on my 6th day of Erfa after taking Synthroid for 6 days. I know that my levels are low but can't seem to raise my medicine until I make sure Adrenals are not stressed. I am having major anxiety and it is ruining my life. I am also having good days and bad. Yesterday I felt great, back to my old self, then I fell asleep on the couch last night and woke up with a stuffy head and the anxiety came back. I also felt great last Friday night. Today I am down, anxious and depressed. Is this normal for Hashi's? The only other thing I can think of is last Sunday I went to the hospital, for anxiety. They did a blood test and my white blood cells were up a little. This whole anxiety thing started happening when I had bronchitis and a sinus infection. My throat is still red and I am still coughing periodically. Could it be a virus that affected my nervous system and that is why I am having anxiety? I am so baffled and nobody can seem to figure it out. I have never experienced anything like this before. When will it stabilize?
> This is what I have been on in the last six weeks. with 4 days here two weeks there ..New Armour, Levothyroxine (4 days), New Armour, then two weeks of old Armour (this is when anxiety started), then ran out so I took New Armour, then tried two days of Compounded Dessicated, then back to New Armour, then 6 days of Synthroid and now 6 days of Erfa.
> Is all this changing what has whacked me out? How long does it take to stabilize?


Whoa.........................you certainly cannot be stabilized like that and I am soon to be in the same pot w/ you as my Armour is about to run out. I plan on using Cytomel (if doc agrees; I just e-mailed her info yesterday) because I hear that ERFA is not consistant, nor are compounding pharmacies. Hopefully, I can ride it out on Cytomel until Armour gets production up and running. Right now, I am taking their 2 grain tabs and they are the new formula that crumbles when spitting but I have to tell you, I personally feel great on it.I cannot tell a difference. I take 3 3/4 grains a day (225 mgs.) But, alas...............they are soon to be gone. Wah!

That said, what meds did you have to take when you were so sick? I find that anything in the Quinalone family "really" rocks my boat. And my allergy to it is life-threatening. That would be like Cipro, Fluorquinalone and "many" others in the quinalone family. They also cause inflamation of the tendons and possible ruptures; same as statins (cholesterol meds.) And yes, virus' can indeed affect the nervous system.

What dose of ERFA are you on and how many tabs did you order? My humble advice is to stay steady on that.

Here are some readily available supplements and vitamins that support the adrenals.......

Supplements That Help Adrenal Fatigue
Vitamin C (2,000-4,000 mg/day sustained release) -- best taken with bioflavonoids. 
Vitamin E w/mixed tocopherols (800 IU/day) 
Vitamin B100 Complex 
Niacin (125-150 mg/day) -- as inositol hexaniacinate. (Although it is recommended to use 125-150 mg each day, I have found it very hard to find niacin as inositol hexaniacinate in less than 500 mg. It is okay to take at this level as the body flushes what it doesn't need.) 
Pyridoxine B6 (150 mg/day) 
Pantothenic Acid B5 (1200-1500 mg/day) 
Magnesium Citrate (400-1200 mg) -- I like this best in the powdered form such as in Natural Calm. This form of magnesium makes sure it is absorbed. 
Liquid Trace Minerals -- they have a calming effect

When possible, plenty of rest and of course removing as many stressors from your life as reasonable.


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I took Doxycycline first, then Augmentin then Bactrim. I did not finish Bactrim, I was having panic attacks at that point. Are these in the Quinalone family? I can't take the reformulated Armour, it did weird things to me. I thought that people really liked the Erfa. They compared it to old Armour, which I did fine on for 5 years. Just be careful changing around, I wouldn't wish what I have been going through on anyone!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I took Doxycycline first, then Augmentin then Bactrim. I did not finish Bactrim, I was having panic attacks at that point. Are these in the Quinalone family? I can't take the reformulated Armour, it did weird things to me. I thought that people really liked the Erfa. They compared it to old Armour, which I did fine on for 5 years. Just be careful changing around, I wouldn't wish what I have been going through on anyone!


It's the Bactrim; check it out. OMG! That is another drug I won't take; have read about it before. http://www.drugs.com/sfx/bactrim-side-effects.html


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Direct from that side effects site:

Endocrine: *The sulfonamides bear certain chemical similarities to some goitrogens*, diuretics (acetazolamide and the thiazides) and oral hypoglycemic agents. Cross-sensitivity may exist with these agents. Diuresis and hypoglycemia have occurred rarely in patients receiving sulfonamides.

A GOITROGEN slows the thyroid - hence the elvated TSH and crazy symptoms.

Please don't construe this as medical advice in any way - this is just my opinion -

IF you have a thyroid problem LESS is MORE when it comes to prescription drugs.

The doc writes me a script for POWEFUL Cipro for a simple lung infection, I will INSIST on the much less powerful Amoxicillan. The Amoxicillan has always taken care of things for me. In my opinion, the body is not in a normal state metabolically so why tax it with all these crazy scripts doctors tend to give out like candy. My personal belief is we are WAY over medicated as a society. The body builds tolerances to these drugs as well. If you have thyroid trouble of almost any sort, you need to become informed - you just must. Before you pop that pill or swallow that drug, know what it can do to you. Meds are tested for the most part on normal people. Since the thyroid makes everything scrambled inside, you just cannot know what it might do to your compromised system.

I once made the mistake of taking Neo Synepherine (nasal spray to open breathing) and I swear I thought I was a goner. I was only like 21 years old and in seemingly perfect health (before my thyroid diagnosis) and my heart ramped up with these faint, very fast heart beats and my entire body started shaking. My face turned beet red and I started sweating like crazy - it was almost instant after I took the spray. It was VERY scary. Ever since then I check everything that goes in my body before I take it. I had no idea I had a thyroid problem back then and thought I was invincible. Live and learn.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> Direct from that side effects site:
> 
> Endocrine: *The sulfonamides bear certain chemical similarities to some goitrogens*, diuretics (acetazolamide and the thiazides) and oral hypoglycemic agents. Cross-sensitivity may exist with these agents. Diuresis and hypoglycemia have occurred rarely in patients receiving sulfonamides.
> 
> ...


Hope you and your family had a wonderful holiday.

These new-fangled drugs are all very scary. Less is always better. Plus, those of us w/ endocrine/metabolic problems absolutely do not process things/meds like the healthy body does. And that includes alcohol as well.

It is wise to also avoid things that are adrenergic which includes most nose sprays if one is hyper. And by the way, that right there is a dead give away about one's hyper status. Too scary; you could die from that.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

At 39 years old now, it really makes me wonder sometimes how long I might have been hyper and was just used to being ramped up all the time. I would bet many of our site's visitors feel the same way.

I know my heart rate as a trained athlete (back then) would be around 92 BPM - and that was at age 19. Lots of little subtleties.

Clear as day in my 20's I remember speaking so quickly on the phone as a stockbroker that I got dizzy, disoriented and shaky like I ran out of air all of a sudden and had to hang up on the customer because I became very confused. It hapened several times. I remember thinking it was very odd but I chalked it up to the stresses of being a stockbroker and my then party lifestyle and nothing more.

I only wish I had some medical records and labs from back then. I went a stretch from about 18 years old to 32 without EVER seeing a doctor so I have no labs from those days. I probably could have prevented a lot of really weird stuff that has happened over the years if only I had listened to my gut.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> At 39 years old now, it really makes me wonder sometimes how long I might have been hyper and was just used to being ramped up all the time. I would bet many of our site's visitors feel the same way.
> 
> I know my heart rate as a trained athlete (back then) would be around 92 BPM - and that was at age 19. Lots of little subtleties.
> 
> ...


No one knows more about their body than the owner of that body if only we would but listen. Education about our bodies helps a lot too. You probably chalked it up to stress and I am sure as a stockbroker, you are under that big gun always. Very very stressful.

In truth, us hypers do very well in the "competitive" sector of the business world. Give that some thought.


----------

